# What do you think of Thomas Ades as a composer?



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

I have recently discovered the composer Thomas Ades and I found that I fell in love with his Exterminating Angel opera. On top of the originality, I find his style and energy so contemporary and moving.

A friend of mine is calling it "original and exorbitant... not enough substance".

Please help me win the "argument" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

I agree with your friend (for the most part) 

Some of his works I think are absolutely stunning, particularly _Living Toys_, but many more recent works don't seem to have the same multifaceted qualities that attracted me to his music in the first place.

Also I think some of his time signatures are rather questionable and there are better solutions to the notation of additive time derived from incomplete tuplets.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't dislike him. I don't know about substance. Is that a reference to insufficient musical ideas or to a lack of "emotional depth" or "spiritual heights"? I am not sure that is true or fair. Without feeling like I want to explore more of his output, I have enjoyed even recent works like Tevot. It is a work that reminds me a little of Sibelius. If you are moved and excited by his music then isn't that enough to counter your friend's view. Your friend's use of the words "original and exorbitant" in his/her critique suggests to me that they are not comfortable with modern music? If that is where they are coming from then they should know that there are lots of other composers who they will heartily hate ... far more than Ades!


----------



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

True, my friend isn't quite acquainted with classical music and nor am I. But we do have different views. That's a great way to question him, I'll steal your ideas. :lol:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoy Ades quite a bit. In particular I love his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths". Other works I especially like are the Piano Quintet and Polaris. I know of nothing that would help you win the "argument" since his music is simply something I enjoy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My impression is he is interesting to listen to and has the skill, but not particular memorable either.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Every time I try to listen to something by Ades, I find I can't listen all the way through, not because it sounds awful but because it just isn't clicking with me. So in a sense I guess I don't like his music, but on the other hand I feel I'm not giving him a fair chance because I haven't listened to much of his music.


----------

